# Post your BEST Chest Routines GUYS!



## OttoRocket11 (May 12, 2011)

Alright my fellow Freakz and Animals. Time to pick each others' brains. I wanna hear your ABSOLUTE BEST chest routine. What's worked best for you in the past. etc... Wether it's for size, strength, definition, whatever!

Let's hear it!

I obviously change up my routines often but I ALWAYS seem to go back to this one..

12 week program as follows:
Wk1-3
BB Chest press - 3X12
BB Incline press - 3X12
DB Decline press - 3X12
Cable Fly's - 3X12
And then I load up a Hammer Strength Machine and do 3 sets to failure...

wk4-6
BB Chest Press - 3X10
DB Incline press - 3X10
BB Decline press - 3X10 
Cable Fly's - 3X10
And then I load up a Hammer Strength Machine and do 3 sets to failure...

wk7-9
DB Chest Press - 3X8
BB Incline press - 3X8
DB Decline press - 3X8
Cable Fly's - 3X8
And then I load up a Hammer Strength Machine and do 3 sets to failure...

wk 10-12
BB Bench press - 3X6
BB Incline press - 3X6
BB Incline press - 3X6
Cable Fly's - 3X6
And then I load up a Hammer Strength Machine and do 3 sets to failure...


Let's hear it guys!


----------



## Marat (May 12, 2011)

What's the purpose of that routine? Are you training anything else during the rest of the week?


----------



## trapzilla (May 12, 2011)

Incline bench-4x7
flat bench -3x8-10
incline dumbbell bench 3x10-12
incline flys- 3x6-8
flat flyes 3x8-10
underhand crossovers/decline benches 3-4x10-20

wicked pump always ensues


----------



## OttoRocket11 (May 12, 2011)

Marat said:


> What's the purpose of that routine? Are you training anything else during the rest of the week?


 
Lol well yeah obviously! But we're just talking about chest right now... Maybe we'll discuss the others later. 

This is MONDAY day lol


----------



## OttoRocket11 (May 12, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Incline bench-4x7
> flat bench -3x8-10
> incline dumbbell bench 3x10-12
> incline flys- 3x6-8
> ...


 
NICE! I like it!


----------



## Merkaba (May 12, 2011)

Incline- 4 or 5 by 3 to 5
Supine- 4 or 5 by 3 to 5

Same thing with dumbbells maybe
Maybe some cable flies
Maybe some dips
Maybe some push ups

Cant remember the last time I trained to failure. Seldom.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 12, 2011)

I liked the workout I did today so I'm posting that.

bench 2 sets
DB bench 2 sets
incline machine press 2 sets
DB inclines 2 sets
Flat flies dropset
Loaded passive stretching 30 seconds twice, with DBs on flat bench Then I did tri's but thats another matter.


----------



## Klutch (May 13, 2011)

DB flat
1st set 6-8 heavy as you can go. then dropset 15-20lbs 3-4 times. example 110lb,90lbs,70lb,45lbs,25lb 6-8 reps
2nd 3rd 4th set 6-8 heavy. straight into burnout flys 8-12
incline DB same but 4 sets as above. but i mix up the flys and drop sets.
Decline Hammer machine
4 set 6-8 heavy.then go straight into dips or if i have partner we will do walking wheelbarrel pushups for 10-15 feet into 10 reg pushups while hes still holding my legs. 
something like that but always mixing it up. try it out it will be fun


----------



## SuperLift (May 13, 2011)

Yesterday my workout was...

Incline DB Bench 3 x 8
Flat DB Bench 3x8
Fly 3x8
Dips 2xfailure


----------



## Marat (May 13, 2011)

OttoRocket11 said:


> This is MONDAY day lol



hahaha i had to put my squat day on a monday due to the lack of availability of any chest-related equipment on mondays


----------



## Diesel618 (May 13, 2011)

Ha I hate when my chest day falls on a Monday

Flat Barbell Bench - 5 sets 20-6 reps
Incline Dumbell Bench - 4 sets 12-8 reps
Flat Dumbell Flies - 3 sets 12 reps
Weighted Dips - 3 sets 15 reps
Cable Crossovers - 5 sets 10 reps

Simple and effective...I'll be sticking to that skeleton until my chest stops growing. The next week I'll start with Incline barbell and do flat dumbell. I like to stick with flat on flies though, my body doesn't seem to like incline flies, or maybe I just suck at them.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 13, 2011)

Pek Deck flyes (I do em this way, shoulders against the back pad, ass at the front of the seat, makes it like an incline flye) 3-4 sets to pre-exhaust
Incline Smith bench at a low angle 3-4 sets
Flat dumbbell bench 3-4 sets
Decline barbell bench 3-4 sets

DC chest stretches and chest is fried.


----------



## zoco (May 16, 2011)

Not to flame here, but all of the routines i saw are volume loaded and far from simple.Do you think that a small group like chest deserves 12,15 or 18 sets of heavy pounding????
And i heard someone mentioned the pump????The pump doesn't have a s**t to do with growth.Post your numbers guys.You can only get bigger if you get stronger first and i doubt a natural can get stronger on that much volume(genetic freaks asside).If you want simple and effective just see what DC is doing fir his trainees


----------



## trapzilla (May 16, 2011)

zoco said:


> Not to flame here, but all of the routines i saw are volume loaded and far from simple.Do you think that a small group like chest deserves 12,15 or 18 sets of heavy pounding????
> And i heard someone mentioned the pump????The pump doesn't have a s**t to do with growth.Post your numbers guys.You can only get bigger if you get stronger first and i doubt a natural can get stronger on that much volume(genetic freaks asside).If you want simple and effective just see what DC is doing fir his trainees


 
Not taken as flaming at all Zoco.
I do not see it as 12 etc sets of work only 5-6 work sets all other sets for me anyway are sub-maximal weights, unlike a more traditional 5x5 or 4x6 routine in which all sets are performe after warm ups with the same weight intensity. Does that make sense?

And as I was the guy who mentioned the pump, yes whilst the pump is not indicative of muscle growth it is something I enjoy and hence if I get a pump as a result of a workout then it is a bonus. It is not the primary focus of the routine however, it just so happens that the rep ranges I employ give myself a pump.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 16, 2011)

To be fair at least half of the people who posted are on gear. I was doing HIT training and it works fine, but so does some higher volume stuff. I do 9 sets now, which isn't that high but I have done a routine designed to bring up a weak point that called for twice as much volume and it worked great.


----------



## D-Lats (May 16, 2011)

zoco said:


> Not to flame here, but all of the routines i saw are volume loaded and far from simple.Do you think that a small group like chest deserves 12,15 or 18 sets of heavy pounding????
> And i heard someone mentioned the pump????The pump doesn't have a s**t to do with growth.Post your numbers guys.You can only get bigger if you get stronger first and i doubt a natural can get stronger on that much volume(genetic freaks asside).If you want simple and effective just see what DC is doing fir his trainees



Every single guy on here is different bro. Just because dc works for you means nothing to anyone else. The op is simply asking for ideas not half assed sales pitches for someone else's theory on training. Pump means shit? Then you say let's see numbers? Numbers mean shit bud. It's all relative. You came across like a dick. So unless you are a pro or even a competitor stick to offering your opinion and not blasting other guys.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 16, 2011)

zoco said:


> Not to flame here, but all of the routines i saw are volume loaded and far from simple.Do you think that a small group like chest deserves 12,15 or 18 sets of heavy pounding????
> And i heard someone mentioned the pump????The pump doesn't have a s**t to do with growth.Post your numbers guys.You can only get bigger if you get stronger first and i doubt a natural can get stronger on that much volume(genetic freaks asside).If you want simple and effective just see what DC is doing fir his trainees


 
What do my numbers have to do with anyone elses training? Their mine, their what I do. And what do you mean smaller group and that 12, 15, 18 sets is too much? And many grow on volume, some don't. Steve Kuclo is a great example of a guy that grows on both. He built a solid base doing DC with Justin Harris but has since moved into volume training and has not suffered one bit or shrunk a bit.

Maybe check your attitude man, you came across as a prick.


----------



## Diesel618 (May 16, 2011)

what kind of numbers would you like us to post?

Bench 365
Squat 455
Dead 495
Height 6'0
Weight 215
Age 21
Football number 2/17
Basketball number 21
Favorite number 8


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 16, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> what kind of numbers would you like us to post?
> 
> Bench 365
> Squat 455
> ...


 
Nice stats Bro!!


----------



## Diesel618 (May 16, 2011)

eh I got a long way to go to catch most of you guys around here. That's why I started cycling early


----------



## Supervette101 (May 16, 2011)

I switch up every other week

week # 1

bb bench  3x8
bb incline  3x8
overhead cable flies 3x8
underhand cable flies (scoups) 3x8

week #2 

db bench 3x8
db incline bench 3x8
seated fly machine 3x8
incline bench flies 3x8

I find switch between bb and db keeps my strength going up do to the extra motion with the db's


----------



## x~factor (May 16, 2011)

Flat Bench BB Press (1 to 6 reps)
Incline DB Press (6 to 10 reps)
Dips (10 to 12 reps)
Cable Flys (12 to 16 reps)

It pretty much covers everything. Compound and Isolation. Upper, Middle, and Lower Chest. Barbell, Dumbell, and Cable. High reps to Low reps.


----------



## zoco (May 17, 2011)

@trapzilla - I enjoy the muscle pumps myself, but i was saying that pump has nothing to do with muscle growth (myofibrilar that is).

@anabolic - Man I still stand to my opinion that a NATURAL will overtrain on 12 or more WORK sets for chest.But as trapzilla said, if 5-6 of those sets are work sets then it makes more sense.

as far as my best chest routine 

5x5 incline bench press (incline db press every other week)
3X10 weighted dips (usually just a 25lb plate)
some static stretches with dumbbells on a flat bench


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 17, 2011)

zoco said:


> @trapzilla - I enjoy the muscle pumps myself, but i was saying that pump has nothing to do with muscle growth (myofibrilar that is).
> 
> @anabolic - Man I still stand to my opinion that a NATURAL will overtrain on 12 or more WORK sets for chest.But as trapzilla said, if 5-6 of those sets are work sets then it makes more sense.
> 
> ...


 
A natural will overtrain on 12 or more work sets if diet and rest are not in check. I help a natty at my gym, 22 years old and a great kid. He is one of the few there I even speak to (I like to keep to myself). He has his diet and rest schedule dialed, and he does between 14-18 sets a week for chest. He is growing every week. But I also make him take recovery weeks, total time off. To blanket say that a natty will overtrain on more then 12 sets does in no way take all the variables into play. Gotta put all the info out there, not just enough to make your point sound valid.


----------



## Diesel618 (May 17, 2011)

to Zoco:

I'm curious if you follow a rippletoe skeleton where you just let heavy presses and pulls get your bi's and tri's or if you do any direct work for them. Just curious.


----------



## zoco (May 17, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> to Zoco:
> 
> I'm curious if you follow a rippletoe skeleton where you just let heavy presses and pulls get your bi's and tri's or if you do any direct work for them. Just curious.



No,I'm doing an upper/lower split divided into vertical push-pull and horizontal push-pull days.

As for arms I do let the presses and pulls do the heavy work.However I also do just 3 sets with moderate weight of direct arm work


----------



## Diesel618 (May 17, 2011)

interesting. judging by your avatar I'd say it's workin for ya. Maybe it's time to reassess my routine.


----------



## ManoMan1117 (May 18, 2011)

For Hypertrophy- 
A1. Bench Press (bar) 5x5  201tempo   Rest-None
A2. Flat Bench DB flies 5x5 602 tempo  Rest -120sec
B1. Incline Bench Bar  5x5 201tempo   Rest None
B2. Incline DB fly        5x5 602tempo   Rest-120sec
C1. Iso Ballistic push up 4x5- Clap push up catch yourself at Bottom hold 15sec= 1 rep

After a few weeks adjust incline with decline Bar with DB's flies with cables blah blah blah


----------



## Hench (May 19, 2011)

My chest needs high volume, my legs respond best to low volume.


----------



## USMC (May 19, 2011)

I like the old reliable that someone gave me a long time ago:
Split into A and B weeks:
A week is 4 sets 12,10,8,6 obviously upping the weight each set
B week is a 3x10 of whatever weight of 10 from A week

Incline-DB
Decline-DB
Flat-BB
Flies

I prefer DB's to BB for the incline and decline. Just "feel" it more.


----------



## OttoRocket11 (May 19, 2011)

USMC I like i man! That's similar to a routine that I do sometimes.. 

Keep it goin guys!


----------



## GFR (May 19, 2011)

Flat BB press 4x6
Incline BB press 4x8


Hit 550+ raw at 257 with this workout, genetics and drugs sure as hell helped but the fact that I did not waste my time with cable anything was a great training idea.


----------



## OttoRocket11 (May 19, 2011)

BEST way to increase your bench press!

Using a smith machine. Load it up with JUST a 25lb plate on each side. Lie down underneath the bar on the floor so that the bar comes down to your chest in the same place as it would if you were benching. (adjust yourself) Do a normal bench press but THROW the weight at the top position. Keep your arms sraight and catch it when it comes back down.. That's one. Do this until failure. Until you literally cannot throw the weight 1 cm more. Then do 2 more sets

This is usually done best at the end of a chest routine..

It's awesome because the floor wont allow you to go down further than a 90 Degree bend in your elbows. So you can't load up. It's ALL chest


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 19, 2011)

OttoRocket11 said:


> BEST way to increase your bench press!
> 
> Using a smith machine. Load it up with JUST a 25lb plate on each side. Lie down underneath the bar on the floor so that the bar comes down to your chest in the same place as it would if you were benching. (adjust yourself) Do a normal bench press but THROW the weight at the top position. Keep your arms sraight and catch it when it comes back down.. That's one. Do this until failure. Until you literally cannot throw the weight 1 cm more. Then do 2 more sets
> 
> ...


The lock out portion of bench press is almost all triceps actually. The lower part is more chest. Floor pressing is used in power lifting as an accessory lift, but I've never heard of using really light weight. Who told you to do this? I don't see how very high reps would correlate to a bigger 1rm.


----------



## GFR (May 19, 2011)

OttoRocket11 said:


> BEST way to increase your bench press!
> 
> Using a smith machine. Load it up with JUST a 25lb plate on each side. Lie down underneath the bar on the floor so that the bar comes down to your chest in the same place as it would if you were benching. (adjust yourself) Do a normal bench press but THROW the weight at the top position. Keep your arms sraight and catch it when it comes back down.. That's one. Do this until failure. Until you literally cannot throw the weight 1 cm more. Then do 2 more sets
> 
> ...


That is just horrible advice.


Read more and post less son.


----------



## OttoRocket11 (May 19, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> That is just horrible advice.
> 
> 
> Read more and post less son.


 
Lol okay??? I got this exercise from the same man who trained Adam Archuletta (the football player). Adam was a walk-on at Arizona State and turned out to be one of the best DB's in the GAME! I assure you his trainer that gave me this advise knows what he is doing. He's the reason Adam even got to the League..

And I have been training a long time and i know EXACTLY what im talking about. This exercise is like plyometrics for your chest. The throwing and catching motion activates smaller muscle fibers in your chest that are RARELY worked by most people..

Im sorry, I love Ironmag but there are WAAAYY too many "Know-it-all's" on here that THINK they know everything


----------



## OttoRocket11 (May 19, 2011)

Because I don't have 1000+ posts and a reputation in the 9 digits I don't know what I'm talking about??? Lmao...

Some of us JUST found this site. Keep that in mind before you run your mouth


----------



## OttoRocket11 (May 19, 2011)

Charles Poliquin posted a study and write-up of a workout JUST like this one time.. Explained the principles behind it etc...

If I can find it then I will post. 

Is he an Idiot too????


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 19, 2011)

Is he talking about speed work? That definitely has it's place in a power lifters routine. I've just never heard too much about power lifters failing in such high rep ranges. I've read a little bit about motor unit recruitment but I've never heard of anything like that.


----------



## OttoRocket11 (May 19, 2011)

Precisely! He's talking about short-burst muscle fibers in your chest. Not upping your 1rm on bench press but rather upping how many times you can bench 225. Like they do in the NFL combine. 

I guess I should have clarified.. But too late. Some DOUCHEBAG with no life gave me negative rep points. lol unreal


----------



## OttoRocket11 (May 19, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Is he talking about speed work? That definitely has it's place in a power lifters routine. I've just never heard too much about power lifters failing in such high rep ranges. I've read a little bit about motor unit recruitment but I've never heard of anything like that.


 

Wait? and WHERE did a powerlifter ever get brought into this...? I never said anything about a powerlifter lol. I train athletes.. I'm confused?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 20, 2011)

OttoRocket11 said:


> BEST way to increase your bench press!





OttoRocket11 said:


> Wait? and WHERE did a powerlifter ever get brought into this...? I never said anything about a powerlifter lol. I train athletes.. I'm confused?


1rm bench is power lifting talk to me, I don't think it matters who your training when you talk about increasing 1 rep maxes power lifting technique is the way to go.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 20, 2011)

Also, I believe speed work is usually left in low rep ranges for a reason when referring to a 1rm, but it's probably different with training athletes as that isn't their main focus.


----------



## patrickjfanning (May 22, 2011)

First of all I rotate between db and bb flat presses.  Although, I always use db's for incline...  This is my typical db routine-
warm up 60lbs 20rep
1st set- 80lbs 12 reps
2nd set-100lbs 10reps
3rd set-120lbs 8rep
4th set 90lbs to RM
5th set 80lbs slow reps with negatives to RM
Inclines I do 6 sets changing the angle after 3.
sets 1-3 100lbs to failure (RM) about 8 reps
sets 4-6 80's or 90's to failure (RM) about 8-10 reps
Flies- I also use dumbbells with a slight incline
4-5 sets, 35-50lbs doing 10-14 reps.
This is one of many different chest workout I use...


----------



## Danger (May 22, 2011)

BB bench press: 8-12x4
DB incline: 8-12x4
Hammer machine decline press: 8-12x4
Cable flies/decline push ups, super sets:8-12x4 or till failure
Machine dips: 15x4 maxed
Pec deck: 8-12x4
Burn out completely w push ups to end routine

Yea I run gear, but was routine before as well for most weeks. I focus on all heads of one muscle group to have no lack. Having superb results.


----------



## Diesel618 (May 23, 2011)

I spotted some kid for a DC set on bench and it's got me thinkin I might try it for a shock.

He had 225 on there and he did 17 or 18 reps with it and rested for less than a minute and then banged out another 7. From what I recall that's a DC principle right? But then he put 245 on there as I was leaving so Idk if he was following a DC program per say or not. I could tell his chest was cookin after that though.


----------



## OttoRocket11 (May 24, 2011)

DC? Are you referring to DoggCrap training?? If so then I am a firm believer in it! I've tried it for a period of 6 weeks and I LOVED it! It's pretty hard though.. Definitely gotta make sure your cardio is up to par an your muscular endurance, otherwise you will just DIE. 

I used to lift REALLY heavy for sets of 5, stuff like that. But I don't train like that anymore. I find that doing more DoggCrap type training or anaerobic type stuff works WAY better! Doing sets to failure with lighter weight and then not resting very long in-between your sets. Works wonders for me, but everyones different and everyone responds differently to certain types of training.

I also HATE doing cardio so when I workout I like to kill 2 birds with one stone and get my cardio in while lifting by taking hardly ANY rest in-between sets


----------



## trapzilla (May 25, 2011)

OttoRocket11 said:


> DC? Are you referring to DoggCrap training?? If so then I am a firm believer in it! I've tried it for a period of 6 weeks and I LOVED it! It's pretty hard though.. Definitely gotta make sure your cardio is up to par an your muscular endurance, otherwise you will just DIE.
> 
> I used to lift REALLY heavy for sets of 5, stuff like that. *But I don't train like that anymore. I find that doing more DoggCrap type training or anaerobic* type stuff works WAY better! Doing sets to failure with lighter weight and then not resting very long in-between your sets. Works wonders for me, but everyones different and everyone responds differently to certain types of training.
> 
> I also HATE doing cardio so when I workout I like to kill 2 birds with one stone and get my cardio in while lifting by taking hardly ANY rest in-between sets


 
All weight training is Anaerobic within a certain rep range!


----------



## cdan19 (May 25, 2011)

OttoRocket11 said:


> Lol okay??? I got this exercise from the same man who trained Adam Archuletta (the football player). Adam was a walk-on at Arizona State and turned out to be one of the best DB's in the GAME! I assure you his trainer that gave me this advise knows what he is doing. He's the reason Adam even got to the League..
> 
> And I have been training a long time and i know EXACTLY what im talking about. This exercise is like plyometrics for your chest. The throwing and catching motion activates smaller muscle fibers in your chest that are RARELY worked by most people..
> 
> Im sorry, I love Ironmag but there are WAAAYY too many "Know-it-all's" on here that THINK they know everything


 
I won't pretend to know if this is in fact a good exercise or not, I've never tried it and probably never will, but this much I will comment on.. At no time did Archuleta's trainer ever become the only reason he made it into the NFL, that's the most ridiculous statement I've read on here to date and to try and use Archuleta's trainer ( Jay Schroeder of evo-sports by the way) , you should at least reference him if your using him to add legitamacy to your post. Talent, determination and more talent gets you drafted 20th not a good trainer with an out of the box training move. I like Archuleta but he was never one of the best safties (although at one time the highest paid) let alone DB in the NFL. As far as I know he never made a pro-bowl and absolutely will not ever become a hall of fame nominee. Perhaps you can make the NFL since your training with his trainer, if the trainer is the only reason he made it there. Oh, let me guess you would but your just not into football. Sorry, sore spot with me and I'm tired. Good luck with the workouts.


----------



## jessblanco (May 28, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Incline bench-4x7
> flat bench -3x8-10
> incline dumbbell bench 3x10-12
> incline flys- 3x6-8
> ...


 
that real close to mine,,

i like it


----------



## Diesel618 (May 28, 2011)

that's a ton of volume. you guys are animals.

Mine this week was:
Incline Bench - 5X15-6 (135, 185, 225, 275)
Flat Dumbell bench - 4X12 (100's)
Flat Dumbell Flies - 3X12 (50's)
Weighted Dips - +45 3X15
Cable Crossovers - 3X15


----------



## feinburgrl (May 28, 2011)

BB press 5x10
DB incline press 5x10
smith machine decline 3x10
DB incline fly 5x10
cable fly 5x10

All my last set go to failure.


----------



## Diesel618 (May 28, 2011)

feinburgrl said:


> BB press 5x10
> DB incline press 5x10
> smith machine decline 3x10
> DB incline fly 5x10
> ...


 
I like.


----------



## andreaus (Jun 2, 2011)

some times i use pre or post exhaust on chest days, set of flyes followed by a set of benches usually in the 5-8 rep range,( no rest between exercises) other days ill just do 8x8 and sometimes ill do regular sets 5x8-10 bench press incine decline or flat and regular flyes. some pullovers db bb. 5x8-10. be careful on the pre and post system if done for to long period of time can lead to over training


----------



## GMO (Jun 2, 2011)

This is while on the sauce. I do not recommend this kind of volume natty:

Decline Barbell 4x6-10
Flat Dumbell 4x6-10
Incline Dumbell 4x6-10
Weighted Dips 4x6-10
Dumbell Pullovers 4x8-10; superset with Dumbell Flys 3x10
Cable Crossovers with massive squeeze at the bottom of the movement 3x10

Done...


----------



## GFR (Jul 7, 2011)

OttoRocket11 said:


> Lol okay??? I got this exercise from the same man who trained Adam Archuletta


Give your own advice son.

This is the problem here, people giving out the advice of others. You need to post what has worked for you, give some data and how you responded to it.


----------

